
Zuckerberg leads Supreme Court brief in support of Obama’s immigration action - Jerry2
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/272279-zuckerberg-leads-supreme-court-brief-in-support-of-obamas-immigration
======
walterBryn
Tech companies continue to lead the charge toward flooding the US with
immigrants.

Why don't they move to India since that is where all the best and brightest
engineers come from?

